# PC Randomly shutting down.



## IceFire2050 (Nov 15, 2011)

So for the past few weeks my PC has been randomly shutting down. Sometimes it'll happen very quickly after the PC turns on. Other times it can go for hours without it happening.

The PC will just shut down without warning. No blue screen. No abnormal sounds coming from the tower. It seems to just be a hard shutdown. The system doesnt try to restart either.

It doesn't seem to be a heat problem. I thought maybe the power supply would be the issue. I replaced the power supply and even added a UPS for my system, I'm still getting the same issue.

I ran windows' memory diagnostic and hard drive test and found no issues.

I recently formatted and reinstalled windows and I'm still getting the same problem.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

What are the hardware specifications inside the system?

Let's take a look at your system temperatures. Follow this guide here: 

How to check your system temperatures - Tech Support Forum


----------



## IceFire2050 (Nov 15, 2011)

I just ran Piriform Speccy to get a temprature on my PC....

CPU is clocking at.... 206 °C.... that doesn't seem quite right.

My case doesn't seem to be melting so that's gotta be wrong. It's an 8-Core. Seems to be combining the temperatures of the 8 cores?

Any way this is giving my system a false read and making it shut down on it's own?

As for system specs....

Operating System
Windows 8.1 64-bit
CPU
AMD FX-8320 206 °C
Vishera 32nm Technology
RAM
16.0GB Dual-Channel DDR3 @ 800MHz (11-11-11-28)
Motherboard
MSI 760GM-P34(FX) (MS-7641) (CPU1) 39 °C
Graphics
2367 ([email protected])
2367 ([email protected])
2048MB ATI AMD Radeon R7 200 Series (ATI AIB) 52 °C
Storage
1863GB TOSHIBA DT01ACA200 (SATA) 32 °C
Optical Drives
HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH24NSC0
Audio
High Definition Audio Device


----------



## IceFire2050 (Nov 15, 2011)

http://i.imgur.com/O4vnJp7.png
Here's the CPUID screenshot.

This is the system running for about 30 minutes while playing World of Warcraft.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

:lil: That certainly isn't the right temp.

What does the BIOS report for temps?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

206 degrees C would be close to the temperature of boiling water. 
Please shut down the computer and open the case look at the label for the PSU and report the *make, model# and wattage. *Clean out all dust and blow out all fans with a can of compressed air. Turn the computer on and make sure all fans are spinning. 
Boot into Setup (Bios) go to *PC Health *and report the temperatures there. Also look at the voltages and report the *+5V* and *+12V *rail lines voltages.


----------



## IceFire2050 (Nov 15, 2011)

spunk.funk said:


> 206 degrees C would be close to the temperature of boiling water.
> Please shut down the computer and open the case look at the label for the PSU and report the *make, model# and wattage. *Clean out all dust and blow out all fans with a can of compressed air. Turn the computer on and make sure all fans are spinning.
> Boot into Setup (Bios) go to *PC Health *and report the temperatures there. Also look at the voltages and report the *+5V* and *+12V *rail lines voltages.


The boiling point for water is 100°C. Most commercial plastics melt at 180°C.

206°C is about 402°F


----------



## IceFire2050 (Nov 15, 2011)

Checked everything in the bios...

Reporting... 
CPU Temprature of 61°C
5V listed as 5.07
12V as 11.968.

The PSU is a Corsair CX500M. 500 Watt.
CX Seriesâ„¢ Modular CX500M ATX Power Supply â€” 500 Watt 80 PLUSÂ® Bronze Certified Modular PSU

I figured it was the PSU at first too and tried replacing that. This is the newer one that's installed right now. It did the same thing with the older PSU.

My PC has 4 fans running. 1 mounted in the middle of the heatsink on the CPU, 1 on the Video card, 1 on the back of the case, and 1 on the front of the case. All 4 of them are running fine.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Can you post the full link of Speccy?

How to find your system specifications - Tech Support Forum


----------



## IceFire2050 (Nov 15, 2011)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/Xkodz2u6LEaz6gLwF6YnN0T


----------



## IceFire2050 (Nov 15, 2011)

Seems like the sensor is actually working now. Since I posted that link the average CPU temp has increased...

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/Z1tEwLOIzVbQdPHc1dINdf5


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

If you let the PC sit in the BIOS does it shut down?


----------



## IceFire2050 (Nov 15, 2011)

Masterchiefxx17 said:


> If you let the PC sit in the BIOS does it shut down?


Don't know. Haven't tried. But it's kind of hit or miss on shutting down anyways. Sometimes the PC can run for 12 hours without issue and sometimes it'll run for 30 minutes and shut down.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Give it a shot, see if it stays up. An hour wait time is what I'm trying to see if you can last without a PC for an hour.


----------



## Amd_Man (Jan 27, 2009)

If speccy is reading your temps correctly then your CPU is running too hot and also so is your motherboard. CPU is reading 77c and max (socket) temp is 62c. Your motherboard is also reading at 77c. Even while in BIOS the CPU is reading 61c. What R200 series number are you running?


----------

